# Dog Posioning in The Springs



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

K9 Friends are reporting that two family pet dogs have been poisoned in The Springs. Another resident saw bread being thrown over their wall but it landed in the pool and couldn't get it analysed. He suspected some gardeners, who were hanging around at the time.

Please be vigilant and sadly it's far from a new story. And without wishing to get into "think of the children" hysteria, post mortems have been done on previously poisoned animals and the levels have been enough to seriously damage a child. Marshmallows have also been used in the past too and I can't help wonder if it's only a matter of time. 

Apologies if this freaks anyone out but it's information coming from vets and welfare groups and forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's terrible that some people are so vile as to do this - poisoning animals is bad enough, but they don't consider the consequences should a child pick it up - how long before a child is killed?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Precursor to burglary, or the aftermath of a previous attempt at a breakin, foiled by Fido?

Culturally, some parts of our society simply don't like dogs as much as westerners, and sometuimes they act a darn good deterrent.

hard to tell which, but not nice folks either way.


----------



## Juu (Jan 22, 2013)

I am not sure if this is related, but I read in a newspaper few days ago that a dog was found dead in Spring 9 or 11. After autopsy, it turns out this dog died of a snake bite. 

Some of the dogs may have gulped down snake repellant recently used by the gardeners.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Juu said:


> Some of the dogs may have gulped down snake repellant recently used by the gardeners.


A while back there was a spate of poisonings near the ranches that were being attributed to pest control. Toxicology reports later concluded that no way on earth should these levels of poison be handled by illiterate "yes boss" types and the blame put on the culture of sub, sub contracting and cutting corners. Regardless, the intentions don't detract from the disregard to public safety. 

As far as I understand it the current two have been intentionally and maliciously poisoned on the owners own property. Those gardeners run a right protection there so whether the pet owners changed gardeners, refused their services or were paid off by a scumbag neighbour, it's neither here nor there.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe people just got sick of the damn things barking all day.

I'm a dog owner and love dogs, I haven't been without a dog since I was a nipper, but even I get sick of a dog barking after the first hour.
At the weekend I sat in my garden and a dog over the back barked constantly for 4hrs, I tried knocking on the door and shouting but although I'm fairly sure someone was in no one actually answered the door.

The owners must be deaf - although I suspect they'd gone out all day and left the maid in charge, who promptly threw the dog into the yard and ignored the barking and the door.

This isn't the first time, its the same almost every weekend.
So I complained to security and Emaar.

It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if someone poisoned this dog, I can't be the only neighbour sick of it. 

And it doesn't just happen in the UAE, I remember being told about a bloke in the UK with a big scary pitbull and the neighbours got so fed up with it escaping and scaring the life out of everyone that someone threw a piece of meat soaked in antifreeze over the fence, its a horrible way to die but it did the trick.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Throwing poison around indiscriminately is always good idea, can't see any set back with that at all. 7 Days Facebook needs you, go, go for the good of the city.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Throwing poison around indiscriminately is always good idea, can't see any set back with that at all. 7 Days Facebook needs you, go, go for the good of the city.


Did you just have a special moment and assume that someone on this thread is throwing poison around, or is that aimed at an imaginary person that you just invented so you could post a weird random comment?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Just read this, the scumbags that do this need locking up.

Hunt for dog killer who poisoned golden Labradors with drug thrown into garden - Mirror Online


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

londonmandan said:


> Just read this, the scumbags that do this need locking up.]


It did the trick though.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> It did the trick though.


Indeed.
So one might ask the question why someone would do such a despicable thing?
(with the obvious mental health caveat)

Was it an upset neighbour because the dogs were left in the yard barking and they can't sleep?
An upset parent because the dogs are allowed to foul the grass outside and their toddler came in with a face full of dog muck?

Often this sort of thing smacks of absolute desperation, normal sane people do not poison dogs (short of mental health issues), so someone was driven to do this.

I believe there is no justification for poisoning a dog, but some people are so inconsiderate that they allow their animals to annoy the general public so much that someone resorts to something so unpleasant just to get a result.

People are always to blame, usually on both sides, while the poor dog takes the hit.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

An interesting premise, but falls flat in a society where dog fighting is not uncommon and a percentage of the population throw cats out of cars for sport.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> An interesting premise, but falls flat in a society where dog fighting is not uncommon and a percentage of the population throw cats out of cars for sport.


I'll have to admit naivety on my part then, where I live (in the UK) no one throws cats out of cars and although I've obviously heard of dog fighting I've never seen it or know anyone that does it. 

During the season I do a lot of game shooting in the UK, I own gundogs and have a fair bit of involvement with all sorts of country sports but I don't know anyone involved in anything illegal like dogfighting.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'd rather not go into the depth of animal abuse in the region as it's truly depressing, both the extent and the fact there's zero come back on it.

Hence the original warning.


----------

